# Project PCR-Polo 6n



## ROmpa (Jan 9, 2007)

This is the project that took a few months until now and still has a long way to go from now on.
Unfortunatelly I do not have all the pictures i took know but i am gonna post some samples and add more at a future time
The car is a Polo 6n made in 1996. 
When it came out from factory it was powered by a 1,4 8v engine providing 60 hp. That's a humble power for a car that weighs around 950 kg.
I stripped the car and took the engine off.
A engine replacement was needed and I chose a VR6 because of the cheap cost and the fact that its bigger and can provide more power in the futer if a turbo is fitted.
It was more spectacular than a 1,6 16v like in the GTI version of this care or even the 2.0 16v or 1.8t 20v. 
So the engine that finally went in to the car was a 1993 VR6 2.8 12v providing it with 174 stock horse power.
The project was quite challenging. Mounts were constructed for the engine. The car front frame got cut to provide more space for the engine and gear box. The front mount of the engine was constructed and everything fitted in the engine compartiment. The battery was moved to the trunk.
After all the huge work was complited a JR filter and custo Borla full exhaust went in to the car. The wheels currently on the car are BBS from the Golf 3 gti. They are 15" with tyres 205/50/15
This would be the engine and car

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









The cylinder head has also been modified and every gasket replaced. 
After that the cylinder head was grinded and the valves were replaced with hi-performance ones.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









On the Dyno the car showed 176 hp. 
In the near future the car will receive new tyres, strut bars front and back and a new clutch cause the old one got burnt while streetracing.
Don't expect a lot of progress to soon cause Romania is a country where money have a different value and i am deep in trouble tryng to get more to continue the project. I will soon bring more info on what has been done until now and on the new things added.
Hope u enjoy it. Greetings from Romania.


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Project PCR-Polo 6n (ROmpa)*

A VR6 motor in a car that weighs only 950kg... Okay, now that's fun! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DaddysDirtyLilGirl (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Project PCR-Polo 6n (ROmpa)*

Wow I bet it is going to be nice, good luck,updates as you can http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zoomGT (Feb 23, 2005)

That's amazing!
But won't it be a little heavy in the front?


----------



## ROmpa (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (zoomGT)*

Well its amazingly balanced having 65% on the front axle and 35% on the back. Left to right would be 50/50. And that is good. Anything until 70/30 can be considered acceptable. And you have to take into account that this is a drag-straith line car. So no corners at high speed are intended.
Even so I plan on putting a fiber hood and redo the front mount. That should take off some 30-40 kg and improve the front to back ratio even more
Out of funds and waiting for some parts. Hope to post asap


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (ROmpa)*

Neat...I use to live in Bulgaria and drove through Bucharest! BEST OF LUCK


----------



## ROmpa (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

And again available.
Quattro setup/turbo going on
please help


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (ROmpa)*

wow


----------



## ROmpa (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

Some video of the car in action
Honda S2000 - http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=MYBYFWFaR4w
Ford Focus ST - http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=6XQy1gMhzZg
Honda Civic TypeR - http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=iymkPnP6h-w
BMW 320D Kompressor - http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Vl-Vs04-tf0
Golf V GTI - http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=lboddJQr7So


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (ROmpa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ROmpa* »_Some video of the car in action
Honda S2000 - http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=MYBYFWFaR4w
Ford Focus ST - http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=6XQy1gMhzZg
Honda Civic TypeR - http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=iymkPnP6h-w
BMW 320D Kompressor - http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Vl-Vs04-tf0
Golf V GTI - http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=lboddJQr7So

congrats. Im from Bucuresti also but live in California. Mad props for u swaping the VR6 in that car. Thats crazy. s2000's, mk V gti's, type r civics....damn people started getting money in Romania. lol


----------



## ROmpa (Jan 9, 2007)

Well. We got some money but we aint got that much money.
We wanted to ship the car to SPturbo for a complete package but we had an emergency and needed the funds.
What do you know about firms in the US. Do you think we can try to get any type of sponsorship?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (ROmpa)*

ill PM you. hopefully it works


----------



## ROmpa (Jan 9, 2007)

answered... hope it works too....


----------



## MiWi (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: (ROmpa)*

My name is Michél and are living in Sweden. 

I saw your car (the Polo with VR6-engine) here on VWVortex and have som questions for you. 
I have a Polo 1,4 16v (sold as a GTI here) -97 with a damaged engine and I´m thinking about to mount a VR6 in it. 
I´ve been searching around the Internet after information about what parts that I have to change/modify to do this operation. 
Can you give me some details? Please contact me via *[email protected]*or here on Vortex Forum. 
Regards 
Michél


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Project PCR-Polo 6n (WhitePoloCT)*

any pics of the subframe ,nice project ,,,,,as engine looks a bit forward as im unsure if u modiftyed the mk3 to suilt are used a mk4 6n polo subframe and added the mounts,,now tracked ,,any info


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Project PCR-Polo 6n (adaptorman)*

and a bump,,,,


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

nice project
looks like you have lots of work ahead of you


----------

